# I'm confused.



## Rehydration (Jun 25, 2013)

OK, I've been wondering about this for a long time, but here goes:

I have both books of the Well-Tempered Clavichord. However, two different editors have compiled both collections: my Vol. 1 was edited by Frederic Busoni, and my Vol. 2 was edited by Carl Czerny.
I heard that both books have two different sets of preludes and fugues, but when I look at the Fugue in E-flat Major, it's the same in both books.
My question is: is the E-flat Major Fugue in Book 1 or Book 2 (and if so, is there a missing E-flat Major Fugue that I have not heard of)?
Please help.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

All the preludes and fugues in Book 2 are different from those in Book 1. The two sets are always called "Books 1 and 2," not "Vols. 1 and 2." Perhaps that's where the confusion lies?


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I'd be interested in hearing about any difference in the two editions. Czerny's reputation is not universally admired from what I hear.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Busoni published his edition of the WTC in "volumes." Book I was published in three volumes, Book II in four volumes. The first Busoni "Volume 1" includes the E-flat major prelude and Fugue from Book 1.

The familiar yellow Schirmer WTC is Czerny's edition, available as Book I, Book II, or combined in a single volume ($11.44 at Amazon!) The Schirmer sits on many pianos across the world. I've never heard anything negative about Czerny's edition.


----------



## musicchambernet (Jul 9, 2013)

Yes, I agree with the KenOC as we are also having a musical accessories store in Dubai, which sells musical books as well and I have never heard anything negative about Czerny's edition.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

In some of his lectures, Andras Schiff takes a dim view of Czerny's fingering and phrasing annotations, but that was about the Beethoven sonatas, not the WTC.


----------



## Novelette (Dec 12, 2012)

KenOC said:


> I've never heard anything negative about Czerny's edition.


In fact, I've often found Czerny's fingering suggestions quite helpful. Sometimes he calls for fingering patterns that feel awkward at first, yet with a little practice they make the whole work much easier. That alone justifies turning to Czerny, in my opinion.


----------

